
Over 2,500 Pulse Secure VPN endpoints vulnerable to CVE-2019-11510 (critical) - bad_packets
https://badpackets.net/over-2500-pulse-secure-vpn-endpoints-vulnerable-to-cve-2019-11510/
======
bad_packets
818 unique autonomous systems (network providers) were found to have
vulnerable Pulse Secure VPN endpoints on their network. This vulnerability
affects U.S. military, federal, state, and local governments agencies, public
universities and schools, hospitals, major financial institutions, and other
Fortune 500 companies.

